# sphere comp shutting down



## smokey (Sep 16, 2002)

my speed control would shut down in the first corner or go a couple laps and do it again ..........there were 5 guys using the new sphere comp and 4 of the 5 were doing the same thing.....need some help


----------



## hill jack (Dec 31, 2004)

I taked to LRP today I was told to check and see if the speedo was in the Lipo mode. If it was that would cause the shut down I believe the man said in the Lipo mode the speedo will detect voltage loss and shutdown


----------



## smokey (Sep 16, 2002)

great i will check that


----------



## smokey (Sep 16, 2002)

i checked the speedo and it was in lipo .....so i changed it and i hope to run it again to make sure


----------



## hill jack (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah me to!


----------



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

ok my speedo isnt in lipo mode and periodcally still shuts down, its not thermaling, is there anyone else havn this problem,,,LMN

Charlie Flanagan


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Me too, but you already know about my issues muddd.

Not in Li-Po mode, not thermaling, just lose motor control and it slowly rolls to a stop, still have steering the whole time. Turn off and back on and it's good for a little while longer. Running a 4300, so I can't imagine it's an overcurrent issue.
Mine went in to Associated today for them to check out, we'll see what they say.

Anybody else?

Later
Jay


----------



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

mayb we need receiver packs?


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

had the same problem reprogrammed speedo for race mode no more problem


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, Race Mode is NiMh mode and is switching out of what we are calling Li-Po mode.

I thought about the receiver pack thing as well, but I don't think we should have to do that to get these to run if they are made to work on 4 cell. But if it works, then I would have to do it, too much invested to just say to heck with it.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I dont think so on the rec pack... Ive run practice packs in mine completely down to where the car wont move and never had mine stop.. 

Jay's was strange in that HE would program it...then when it sshut off and he would bring it in the thing would be in a different mode... Which begs the question.. Did you complete the programing cycle when you did that??? as in keep hitting the send button untill it returns to run mode..?? because if you didnt>>>as in set it to lipo then ran it...while the program was not saved them maybe its reverting back to default which is LIPO??? just a guess.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

I thought about that as well and made sure it was in Ni-Mh mode, that's the only way to get out of programming unless you turn it off, and I didn't do that becuase I wasn't sure if it would keep the settings or revert back. 

The weird thing was I tried to put it back in Li-Po mode just to see if it was different, and it wouldn't keep the setting, so maybe it was changing modes but would only indicate Ni-Mh mode when I went back to it. If that was the case, who knows what mode I was really in, and something is screwed up and needs fixed. Hopefully the LRP Repair guys can find and fix my issue.

Later
Jay


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Still waiting on word from LRP about my speedo. Cali is a long way from OH, especially by carrier pigeon.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i had mine stop in the corner about a minute into racing on saturday. no heart beat no lights no nothing. no servo power either? i have run it for about 5 months now without a hitch! i even cut the switch to see if it was the problem. it's dead! errrrrr it's going back to lrp today!


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Still waiting on mine to come back, sent in on the 6th, they received on the 11th, haven't heard a word out of them.

Good Luck to you.

Jay


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

GO get a GTB thats what i am goonna get when I get mine..... Daryl bought oonee and his did same thing last night 3 laps and it was dead, he shipped it back today he is mad.


----------



## Dmatter (Aug 21, 2006)

What a Bunch of Junk :thumbsup:


----------



## racer97 (Apr 5, 2006)

Mad is an under statement,no help from lrp they could of cared less that it was ran for 1 and a half minutes. where did customer support go.


----------



## Hyper69 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Just purchased*

This is not what I want to hear. I just purchased a comp ESC to run in the BRL races. I should have it all together this week. I hope I dont have the same problems!!!!


----------



## Junk 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Must be a lucky 1..........Ran mine for the 1st time, half a day at a Test And Tune.........Good to go so far !!


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Not defending LRP or anything guys but make sure that when you set your speed control that you set it to NIMH mode, but when you done....dont just shut it off. What I have had to do on mine and others is when I go into the mode settings. Make your setting where you want it and then scoll through the rest of them back to the beginning. In most cases if this is not done they will go back to default settings. 


Another one that can cause issues is foam getting in through the set up holes. Cover them holes if you can or want to with tape


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Id agree with you rob..I never covered the holes But the ones that Ive seen that are messing up, I can usually fix by going through the entire menu of options when doing the initial program..


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I ran my Sphere Comp for the first time yesterday. It did shut down one time after a few minutes. I went through the setup completely like Rob said and did not have any trouble after that. Although, I was in the proper NiMh/race mode to begin with.

So far, so good. But, I still cross my fingers!!


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I've had an original Sphere since middle of last year, and it is a dust nightmare. The dirt gets in it and one or both setup buttons quit working. LRP acted like this is my fault. They said I should have had tape over the setup button holes. Well, after getting mine back for the 3rd time (getting buttons replaced), I had to tape the holes. Dust still got into it. I then had to silicone the sensor wire plug (around the wire after plugging it in), and where the servo and switch wires come out. Well, now I don't dare touch the setup buttons and dust is still sticking to the bottom of the holes (where I taped the hole up). Other than this, it runs fine, the buttons just mess up too easily. I race off road, but not in any more dust than the normal track when it is dry and dusty. I've had several other speed controls over several years (since 1990) and not one had buttons quit working because of it.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Official word from Associated on my speedo is, "We can't find anything wrong."

At least it's on the way back to me. They weren't kidding at all when they said up to 14 business days. Close to 4 weeks wasted on this crap.

Hopefully I'm just an idiot and can't seem to program it correctly, we'll see.

Later
Jay


----------



## muddd (Sep 7, 2005)

Jay got one of my speedo's back this week, also told nothing wrong, had mine 4 weeks, what do ya do? did they make u feel like u were a idiot to,,,,,,,,good luck to u man

C3


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

So, it looks like a guy has to have a good spare (GTB) on hand for the time your LRP is in the shop! 

I hope I have one of the good Sphere Comp's. I have never been more disappointed. And mine still works. I know lots of drivers that have had ZERO trouble with the GTB. I have seen a couple GTB's go bad, but I would suspect they were being abused to some degree. This LRP issue seems to pop up unsolicited. I burned up a friends LRP speedo (the first version not a COMP) a couple weeks ago with a 13.5 motor.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am waiting for my Sphere to come back from repair also. Had it for 2 weeks, ran it at a race locally with a Novak 4.5 and in the mains, the speedo would not go full throttle. Sent it in for repair over 3 weeks ago. Called at the beginning of this week to find out the status and had to leave voicemail. Never got a call back. Called yesterday and got through to someone who then put me on hold for about 5 minutes, came back, and was told that they had tested it and found nothing wrong. However, they were going to put it in a car and test it under load. 

Guess we'll see what happens. However, seeing the comments on this thread, I am expecting them to come back and tell me, "No Trouble Found." Greeeeat...

-Rich


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

The guy was nice, can't complain about that, but I got the idea that he didn't really understand what was wrong. I sent a DETAILED description of what was happening. He said it ran fine for him on a dyno and in a car, so I asked if the Red LED coming on when it shuts down was some kind of code or the LiPo shutdown sequence or something and all he said was he tested the LEDs and the brakes and they worked fine so he had no choice other than to send it back to me. So that explains it I guess, so anybody else that has any problems, just make sure your LEDs and brakes work and save 4 weeks. Still hasn't came in the mail yet so I'm still waiting.

It will for sure be the last LRP product I ever spend my hard earned money on. That extra punch or whatever doesn't do crap when it shuts off after 2 minutes. Maybe Tekin will be our savior, we'll see I guess. Too bad that Castle Creations one is 6 cell and doesn't work well with Novak motors.

Later
Jay


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nowhere in the manual does it say that once you have set it to NIMH to turn it off. You must complete the entire Mode set-up or it will revert back to factory settings which is lipo mode. The cut-off for a 2-cell lipo is 5.5v. A 4 cell pack charges to 6.2v and settles to 4.8 pretty quick. I've been running 3 Sphere comps in various cars all summer with no trouble. Got the motor up to 196.8o and it did not shut down. Set 'em up the way the book says and you'll have no trouble. Think you're smarter than the book and you'll be in deep.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rockin_bob13 said:


> ... Got the motor up to 196.8o and it did not shut down. Set 'em up the way the book says and you'll have no trouble. Think you're smarter than the book and you'll be in deep.


It didn't shut down at 196° because the Reedy motors don't have temperature sensors in them. Only the ESC has a temp sensor.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I think Kevin is smarter than the book.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't have a reedy motor, so I don't know about that. The motor in question is a Novak 4300.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I don't have a reedy motor, so I don't know about that. The motor in question is a Novak 4300.


Veeeery interesting...
The novak ESCs are set to shut down at around 175°,maybe the LRP set their limit higher. Or maybe they don't even check the motor temp? I asked Associated in an email where they set their temp limit, but they replied that they didn't know! Another possibility is that your 4300 might have an incorrect or faulty temp sensor. (I've got a 5800 motor that came back from repair without a temp sensor, so it does happen sometimes.) I know the original Sphere would shut down if the ESC got too hot because it happened to me.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

That's why I didn't buy the original Sphere and the Novak is too tall, big, jumbo cap/shottky, heavy, hard to install in my aplication,..........
And I've always had good luck with LRP products. Not like I've never blown a speedo, but in that I've blown my share of all the brands, but I've won the most with LRP products.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

JDish said:


> Me too, but you already know about my issues muddd.
> 
> Not in Li-Po mode, not thermaling, just lose motor control and it slowly rolls to a stop, still have steering the whole time. Turn off and back on and it's good for a little while longer. Running a 4300, so I can't imagine it's an overcurrent issue.
> Mine went in to Associated today for them to check out, we'll see what they say.
> ...


They have had my second one since July.One week after it was sent in they said their was nothing wrong with it.It will be for sale as soon as I get it back.My gtb works flawlessly.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Another guy at my track sent his in for the same problem as mine, and they told him to run a receiver pack and it wouldn't happen.

Still waiting on mine to see if I'm just not as smart as some people on here.
Sounds like there is a market for a speedo programming service for all of us stupid people.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

RE-Post for those of you who missed it. Follow what I have said and your sphere should be fine. but you have to follow it and go completely through the modes. Just helped a guy at my local track with it this past weekend. He ran a few laps and it shut off. I reset it using the below method and no more troubles. TRUST me it works



Not defending LRP or anything guys but make sure that when you set your speed control that you set it to NIMH mode, but when you done....dont just shut it off. What I have had to do on mine and others is when I go into the mode settings. Make your setting where you want it and then scoll through the rest of them back to the beginning. In most cases if this is not done they will go back to default settings. 


Another one that can cause issues is foam getting in through the set up holes. Cover them holes if you can or want to with tape
__________________


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

JDish said:


> Another guy at my track sent his in for the same problem as mine, and they told him to run a receiver pack and it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Still waiting on mine to see if I'm just not as smart as some people on here.
> Sounds like there is a market for a speedo programming service for all of us stupid people.


Jay Ill reprogram yours for $172 .JK ..He he he.. Let me know when you get it back and Ill go through it..I told Daryl the same thing.. Ive debugged quite a few.. Ill send my consulting bill to LRP and see if they reimburse me for it..LOL


----------



## racer97 (Apr 5, 2006)

Going to hopefully need that programming soon kenwood


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

Mine was programed by a 20 year Associated team driver.I could see if I programed it,but I know he knew what he was doing.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks Kenwood, I'll look you up as soon as I get the POS back. They must be using the Pony Express to get it back to me, geeze.

Murdock - so the ones you've "fixed", do they show they are in NiMh mode and are really not? I checked mine a few times and it always showed it was in the correct mode. I did try putting it in LiPo mode to see what happened and turned it off and it went back to where it was before, but it always showed NiMh mode when I had my problems.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I left AE vmail again yesterday asking what was up with my speedo since it is now going on 4 weeks. No call back from them.

-Rich


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

I was glad to see the little Brown truck backing in to my driveway just a few minutes ago. Those poor guys work late. The date on the bag said it was received at AE on 9/12, so just over a month turnaround time.

Figures it would come now, it's going to sit on my bench for another week while I go out of town for work.

Oh well, I'm just glad to finally have it back so I can practice programming it before I go to the track.

later
Jay


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Well mine shut down and then went up in smoke. I dont have a clue what happened, but I was 1 out of another 4 guys that had BL controllers go up in smoke this weekend. I think I lost my new novak 13.5 in the mess also. I was using the LRP Comp. Sphere. Hope they will warranty the thing for me.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

A racer at my local track had his 2 minute old Sphere Comp and 13.5 go up in smoke tonight also. 

Sure would like to hear from those who said we would all save a bunch of $$$ running brushless. Better have a backup at all times and then have a backup for the backup.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Metal said:


> A racer at my local track had his 2 minute old Sphere Comp and 13.5 go up in smoke tonight also.
> 
> Sure would like to hear from those who said we would all save a bunch of $$$ running brushless. Better have a backup at all times and then have a backup for the backup.



I second that... Im tempted to go back to the old school way of doing things. I have NEVER in 15 years of racing had an esc go up in smoke. Not happy at all.


----------



## ROBO (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello
I'm the one Metal was talking about. Ran my Sphere Comp. all night on Friday (5 runs) in 4 cell stock. Sat. first battery ran for 20 laps with my new 13.5 motor - temp 90 degrees. Geared up alittle ran 10 more laps motor power failed took car to my pits and smoke started rolling out of the speed control. Speed control still works with brushed motors. Also, motor feels like it has a bad bearing now. I'm not taking it apart its going back as is. 300.00 before first BRL race exciting----Smoke from speedo and bad motor........................................................................................................................................................................................PRICELESS!

I guess I need a spare $300.00 system at ready five. Roar stock motor I can get for $25.00. Sportsman 13.5 stock (same speed as a 27 turn) $77.00. The next person who says brushless is way cheaper and easier please read this post. Hope you guys have better luck.

Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like Sphere Comps can tell when they are being used with Novak motors and they don't like it. Not one bit!


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, that's a load of crap if I ever heard one. I think most of this is attributed to improper installation and setup. I posted about the LiPo/NiMH setting MONTHS ago before this thread ever came up. 

Most speed controls blow up for reasons outside of their control, usually improper installation, which usually leads to shorting.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Mitch,
Are you suggesting that most if not all of the problems guys are having with the LRP brushless ESC's are operator error?

I am curious because many of the problems have occured after the ESC has been run for a while. Sometimes many races. Others have had trouble rather quickly though too.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

That is a load of crap if I ever read one.

All of a sudden people that have been running RC for years with no issues all of a sudden can't properly install a speedo?

I've got a 12 year old Tekin that I can practically weld with, and if I screw up and short something out, all I have to do is replace a blob of solder. If LRP can't build some kind of circuit protection for all of us stupid people, maybe they should give classes before you are allowed to own one of their products. That would save us a lot of time and them a lot of money.

What a big $190 POS


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Considering one of the folks that race at my local track with me is a factory driver and has blown up a couple of these already, I better call the team he drives for and tell them that apparently he is an idiot who doesn't know how to install and set up a speedo and they should drop him from the team immediately.

Apparently I need to attend RC101 and learn how to wire up a speedo again, attend elementary school to learn to read instructions, and got back to nursery school to learn how to tie my shoe laces.

-Rich


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well, that's a load of crap if I ever heard one. I think most of this is attributed to improper installation and setup. I posted about the LiPo/NiMH setting MONTHS ago before this thread ever came up.
> 
> Most speed controls blow up for reasons outside of their control, usually improper installation, which usually leads to shorting.



Ok whatever... But all I have to say is a team driver watched me hook it up and program the thing. I really dont know how you could mis wire the thing. Maybe I need to do the same thing as the guy said above.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I would also like to know now this is cheaper???


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Have run several LRP speedos with no issues, have seen a lot of Spheres with problems.

I have had 0 problems with my Novak SS or GTB, and ran a 4300 for nearly 2 years. Only problem with the motor was after running outside when it was 106 degrees motor got up to 170. Sent the motor back to exchange for a $30 reman unit. Cheaper for me, yes.

If brushless isn't your thing, get together with your fellow racers and pick a brushed class and go for it, I am sure your local track will have a class for it.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Phil, All I want to do is race. Maybe I should have went the Novak route I guess. The speedo should be covered under warranty, so Ill just wait and see what happens. If its not coverd then Im probably done for a while. Thats racing I guess.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't over-react, please. I'm not suggesting anyone on here is an idiot...But things aren't built as they used to be anymore, that's just the fact. Speed controls aren't bulletproof and can be very sensitive to the slightest problem. Since we aren't all there to witness ALL of the problems at one time, nor are most of the problems investigated deeply enough, you really don't find out why a speed control blew up. I guess this comes down to the same things I get told when I make complaints...if you can't afford to start your own speed control company, then stop complaining! I don't agree with that statement, but you'll never get a resolution by throwing deragatory comments towards the manufacturers. LRP and Novak don't read this forum and say, "Oh, no. Look, boss; there's 15 people that are dissatisfied with our product, we better fix that!"

I had my sphere comp shut down over the weekend after finally getting a decent setup on my oval car (thanks to Kevin and Jason at S-ROC). Come to find out, my batts were dumping to less than 2 volts, so they were junk. The only thing I'm suggesting is that people stop flaming manufacturers for poor quality and start acting responsibly, meaning get some petitions together or something that will actually change the MFG's ideas about quality and workmanship.

The reality is, the service people at LRP and Novak DO care about support and quality, but upper management is so separated (usually a diff. country) from the rest of the company, all they see is profit or loss. To them, more production means more profit, even though they don't actually relate that way. So, complaining to the service department about problems won't get you anywhere, unless the company is small enough that the president is also the repair tech. 

Finally, there's been one speed control I've witnessed blown up by intent (7 turn in a GTX). The speedo should have shut down, yet it did not, just went up in smoke. The 15-20 others (blown up by 'accident') that I personally inspected, both LRP and Novak, were due to a bunch of things the owner could have avoided. Water damage, dirt, bare wires, sub-par soldering that came loose, etc.

P.S., I've seen factory drivers do dangerous things, so I don't see your point. But, please, do not turn this into an argument over what factory drivers can do and not do. Just because I don't support your point of view doesn't mean I'm wrong or stupid, get real.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Brushless is a very tricky bit of tech to get your hands on. Novak is on there third round with the GTB, still I know some units fail and if you get past the first 3 runs they seam to hold up well. If you have a problem in the first 3 runs, you likely will not get any better and should send it in for warranty. That’s my personal experience with the Novak. LRP is a little behind Novak in experience but that does not always equate to quality of product.

I think one of the biggest problems both companies are having is the volume of systems they are having to produce and then service. Brushless is here to stay and the motor market just had a huge shift. This is going to cause other changes in the market. LRP and Novak will catch up in time and the systems will get better. For us that were in the sport when electronic speed controls first hit the market, they failed all the time. 

For myself, I went brushless and won't go back. What I spent compared to the track time I could now have, its no choice. I'm in total spending the same, but now it’s on other things because I'm on the track FAR longer.


----------



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

ta_man said:


> Sounds like Sphere Comps can tell when they are being used with Novak motors and they don't like it. Not one bit!


at a local track here called SROC, near all the racers in the Novak 4300BL class use LRP Spheres and have had no issues.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

fasthocars said:


> at a local track here called SROC, near all the racers in the Novak 4300BL class use LRP Spheres and have had no issues.


I was kidding. :lol:


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

My experience:... I have ran a Novak SS 5800 since May 2004 and monitored it closely (motor and ESC temp). I quickly learned that I needed a fan in front of the ESC to keep it below the recomended max. temp of 170*. It was in a XXXT truck so there were no space issues when installing a 5 volt fan in front of the ESC. We have never had one bit of problem with this system since then. Have ran it a WHOLE LOT. (I contribute this to making sure it did not overheat- it would not have lasted if I had not put the fan on it).
Last year, I bought 2 GTB 6.5 systems, and I have ran both a lot with no problems in a B4 buggy, XXT CR truck, and a TC 4 all using a Max Amps 8000 mah battery. I contribute this to not running the faster 5.5 and 4.5 (faster = more heat). I have since bought a 7.5 motor which is slower but seems to get hotter than the 6.5 because I have to use more throttle to go the same speed as the 6.5. With the 6.5 I have to drive it like a 1/10 nitro truck with a hot motor in it - very little gas (using the LiPo). I love my Novak brushless systems. I have ran more battery packs in the last 2 years than I have ran since 1991 (when I got into this hobby).
I bought one of the first LRP Spheres and I do not like it as much. The setup buttons quit working after fine dust gets under them. Even after taping and siliconing everything. I also could not make the Reedy Neo One 3 Star run under 200 degrees, so it slung it's rotor finally and tore one of the sensors loose inside the can making the whole motor useless. So I replaced it with a Novak Velociti 7.5. 
Since Novak has came out with the Nickel Plated Sintered Rotors that will stand up to more heat, I will definitly stick with Velociti motors and GTB controllers. I think the people with the most problems with GTBs are the ones running the fastest motors available. Me personally running my 6.5 with a LiPo, when I let other touring racers run it, they say it is like their 9 turn brushed equiped with "instant torque". I use old 2400 and 3000 packs when off road racing and they are still faster than what I need (I run on smaller looser track).
These system have given me more enjoyment and more run time than I have ever imagined. I have since sold my Revo and RC10GT because I like them so much. I know they have problems now, but are quickly being fixed. But Novak has been a lot more useful to me. Associated's support has been very frustrating. This is my experience so far.


----------



## gtimax (Sep 1, 2005)

my friend burned 2 lrp already for touring car.(no high temp. operation/shut down before)

and the track owner in hong kong also burned 2 lrp also, lrp cannot explain what is going on.....

we just think that was caused by the too high capacity batt. 4200mah, if we run a complete pack with a 4.5 motor, it will run for 6-7 mins. we think that the esc cannot handle the current/ volt/ heat.


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN RUNING THE SAME LRP SPHERE IN MY CAR FOR ALMOST TWO YEARS RUNNING 4.5 AND 5.5 MOTORS WITH NOT ONE SECONDS TROUBLE, I WOULD SAY YOUR CARS ARE WAY TO BOUND UP!!! EITHER THAT OR YOU ARE WAY OUT OF THE BALLPARK ON GEAR OR ROLLOUT!!! JUST MY OPINION!!!!!


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes I also have a LRP Sphere that I have been using off and on for about a year with no trouble at all. I think that the new Sphere Comp. Is having way to high of a failure rate. Another guy at my home track today had a Sphere Comp go up in smoke. Had the same symptoms as mine, but he had an element of fire thrown in also. Dont know what to do. Maybe the Orange brand is better than the Blue brand??? Dunno.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds like in that guys case it was blue and orange


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Rick 5 4.5 and 5.5 is that why you were so fast at Storm Steel. Just kidding hope to see ya this winter

Steve Lawson


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

hyperdriver said:


> Yes I also have a LRP Sphere that I have been using off and on for about a year with no trouble at all. I think that the new Sphere Comp. Is having way to high of a failure rate. Another guy at my home track today had a Sphere Comp go up in smoke. Had the same symptoms as mine, but he had an element of fire thrown in also. Dont know what to do. Maybe the Orange brand is better than the Blue brand??? Dunno.


hyperdriver,
how many runs did the guy with the Sphere Comp have on his ESC? I have heard that if you get more than a few runs, it should be a good one. I have had several runs on mine with no trouble.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rickk5 said:


> I HAVE BEEN RUNING THE SAME LRP SPHERE IN MY CAR FOR ALMOST TWO YEARS RUNNING 4.5 AND 5.5 MOTORS WITH NOT ONE SECONDS TROUBLE, I WOULD SAY YOUR CARS ARE WAY TO BOUND UP!!! EITHER THAT OR YOU ARE WAY OUT OF THE BALLPARK ON GEAR OR ROLLOUT!!! JUST MY OPINION!!!!!


How is this possible? The original Sphere didn't become available until August of 2005, and the motor limit on it can't handle anything below a 6.5 turn. And the 4.5 turn Novak motor has only been out since January.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I had 7 on mine and he had 5 on his


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

hyperdriver said:


> I had 7 on mine and he had 5 on his


Thanks for the reply. I guess I will continue to cross my fingers for a while longer.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

So we can safely say:

NOVAK 10
LRP 0

LOL!!! :dude:


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

Yep I think I am seeing ORANGE in my furture...Hopefully not from a fire either!!


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

kevinm said:


> How is this possible? The original Sphere didn't become available until August of 2005, and the motor limit on it can't handle anything below a 6.5 turn. And the 4.5 turn Novak motor has only been out since January.


 BEEN RUNNING THESE MOTORS ALL SUMMER IN DIRT OVAL, SORRY, RAN 4300 AND 5800 BEFORE THAT!!! SPEEDO WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TEST VERSIONS, THE PRODUCTION MODELS HAVE BEEN OUT SINCE LATE MARCH OF 05.....


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

rickk5 said:


> B.... THE PRODUCTION MODELS HAVE BEEN OUT SINCE LATE MARCH OF 05.....


Not sure where you live, but LRP must really like your area. I ordered one very soon after they announced the product. I think they were promising to ship in April of '05. It arrived the last week in August. The local Associated Factory driver got his the same week.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Finally got a chance to try mine out again after getting it back from repair. 10 laps in it shutdown just like it did before. Went back to bench, reprogrammed it using the methods suggested on this thread, tried again, shut off. Tried a receiver pack as has been suggested by Associated and others I know that have had luck with one. Was pretty cool, nice trail of smoke all around the track as it burned up.

I'll bet they find something wrong this time when it goes back. I wish I could just recover most of my cost and put it towards something else.

Very Frustrated with this product, glad to hear a lot have had good luck, wish my experience was different.

Later
Jay


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Orange is going up the mountain and blue is sliding off the mountain!!! lol


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

When you added the receiver pack, did you disconnect the red wire from the speedo to the receiver?
Disconnect the blue wire from the motor to the receiver fixed mine when it stopped at 3min 30.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Isn't the blue wire the temp sensor in the motor? Was your motor getting that hot or was it a false reading? That's interesting.

I did not disconnect the red wire, it was my understanding that you could just leave the speedo switch off. Hope it was user error, but it's off to CA again. I'll let you know what they say in 5 weeks when I get it back. After that I'll be willing to try anything as the warranty will be up.

Later
Jay


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

thought i would share my pain with all, as of yesterday 2 laps into practice i smoked my 4300 motor or and the esc. i had white smoke rolling out of the motor.and the esc was HOT. this is the first time i have ran something other than orange. my bad!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. My LRP Sphere lived successfully throughout an entire BRL series weekend. 4 or 5 practice sessions, 4 rounds of qualifying, the B main then I was bumped into the A main. I was the "Zubie Dog" in 13.5 class.
It never skipped a beat.

In the B main, I was in a wreck bad enough to knock the LRP loose from the chassis and it kept on going. It wasn't until after the race I seen the ESC bouncing around.


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

on lrp shutt downs make surebattery are tight glued packs can fool you. that what cuased my problem


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I ran my Sphere comp for the first time all day last Sat. in 13.5 class -- no heat sink on it. Ran rock solid all day long.

Funny thing though -- I have a GTB in the other car and I could swear the car with the GTB felt like it had more rip off the corners and down the straights.


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

Check throtte profile, Irun it on 6 for 13.5 novak


----------



## gabby (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been running sphere with 4300 for about 3 months with no problems.I have it set on #4 map.It has worked great with more rip than GTX I use to run.Good luck to all you other guys with all the troubles.I've also ran 19t brushed motors with it and worked fine.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

gabby said:


> I've been running sphere with 4300 for about 3 months with no problems.I have it set on #4 map.It has worked great with more rip than GTX I use to run.Good luck to all you other guys with all the troubles.I've also ran 19t brushed motors with it and worked fine.


Im in the same boat as you Roger... Ive run mine for MONTHS and not had a bit of trouble.. I run mine on profile 6.. and beat the thing like a mule and not had any trouble out of it..

That being said you need to bring it down to cincinnati and run with us some time.. Were having a big race on the 9th of december..


----------

